# Reims and Epernay area



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Our first stop on the way to Jura and then the Alps will be Reims and Epernay Area. Last year we sailed straight through and headed for Lac de Der which was ok but felt we had perhaps dismissed the Champagne region and these two towns without a proper look.

Having looked around the area on camping car infos the Aires don't look that great so firstly does anyone have a stop over recommendation? We have the scooter so somewhere inbetween the two within 20 miles would be ideal.

Also what is worth seeing in that area? 

Thanks


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

This one's a cracker, but don't tell anyone else about it :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1439


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

See Easter Monday of:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-120336.html#120336

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1439

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The aire at Chamery is quite nice, nestled in amongst the vineyards and hills and only a few kms from Reims. Its basically a parking area in front of some houses and the community centre but its only a little village so nice and quiet.
The one at Reims is very noisy as its right next to the motorway so you probably wouldn't like that one.
Haven't been myself but remember someone mentioning Mareuil sur Ay was nice, think it was DABurleigh.

All are in the database :wink: 

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> See Easter Monday of:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-120336.html#120336
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1439
> ...


Told you so. :lol:

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

With three people independently suggesting just one aire, I hope some alternatives come along 

Dave
Edit: Oops, 2 airs with Chamery


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I know you don't do sites much barry, but the municipal in Epernay is pleasant enough

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/camping-municipal-epernay-campsite.html

and an easy walk to the cellars of many producers


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant thanks. I saw the one at Mareuil-sur-Ay on Camping car infos and I think I made a note of it last year but I dismissed it firstly from the point of view as it looks very shady and Mrs D on her first night proper in France will want to sit out in the sunshine and secondly as I gather there are only a few spaces and its popular. I note there is one a few miles north of there at Mutigny so might check them both out.

I also saw the one at Chamery. Can anyone confirm that its just a normal aire as I thought it looked a bit like a private vinyard aire. Looks ok though for Reims. I discounted the one in Reims as it looked pretty grim.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> I also saw the one at Chamery. Can anyone confirm that its just a normal aire as I thought it looked a bit like a private vinyard aire. Looks ok though for Reims. I discounted the one in Reims as it looked pretty grim.


Yep, a normal one provided by the village. €2 for water, free overnight.

The road where motorhomes park is hardly used, except by the occasional local.

Pete


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

barryd said:


> Brilliant thanks. I saw the one at Mareuil-sur-Ay on Camping car infos and I think I made a note of it last year but I dismissed it firstly from the point of view as it looks very shady and Mrs D on her first night proper in France will want to sit out in the sunshine


If it's anything like as hot as the last time we were there, you will be glad of the shade  Although the trees shade the van you only have to move your chair a short distance from the van to be able to sit in full sunshine, with a nice view of the river to add to the ambiance!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Peejay and Philoaks. Stuff it we will go to both!  

Is there much worth seeing in that area? I suppose a champagne tour is the obvious choice but to be honest I cant say Im that enthusiastic about doing it. I went around the Dom Perignon - Moët & Chandon cellars with my parents when I was 15 but found it a bit boring apart from the tasting bit afterwards.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Barry, I wouldn't discount the Aire in the centre of Reims. We stayed there last year and it made a good overnight stop. Tucked away around the back of the building, and you have to get the gate code from reception, but perfectly adequate and I don't remember it being noisy. Good for access to the centre if you don't want to use the scooter.

Gary.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I liked those trees I saw, barry, but each to their own. And the cycling was pleasant.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> I liked those trees I saw, barry, but each to their own. And the cycling was pleasant.
> 
> Dave


We both hate being amongst trees. Its one of the things that puts us of campsites to be honest in the south of Europe. They are always dark and shady. I like to be high up with a view all around.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I've stayed at the Municipal in Eperney a couple of times, once in a tent and then 2 years ago in this motorhome. The site is next to the river so we walked along the river into town, there is also a small pizza bar style place on site and they sell drinks.

The first time I did the Mercier tour and then lasttime we did the Castellane tour and the trip up their tower for the views.

The Mercier tour was more about the olden days and Castellane showed the more modern methods of production.

We had a bit of a drive about through some of the villages within the vinyeards, Oger was the best I think and a region willner of villages fleuris.

There is a "route touristique du champagne" that you may wish to have a look at and see if you want to head out on the scooter around.

Ben


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We are talking at cross-purposes, barry - I was answering your question about what to do in the area, not referring to the trees providing shade at the aire 

Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

The aire at Mareuil sur Ay has now got an extension which is just along from the old aire right in the open. Stayed there a few times, beautiful place.

The new aire is where the photo is taken from.

Joe


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

joedenise said:


> The aire at Mareuil sur Ay has now got an extension which is just along from the old aire right in the open. Stayed there a few times, beautiful place.
> 
> The new aire is where the photo is taken from.
> 
> Joe


Thats great to know thanks. Will check it out.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

couple of more nice aires 

Froncles by a river 

Goncourt great fishing for chub with a honesty box for 2€ with a notice to take your rubbish home if you don't pay

joe


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

joedenise said:


> couple of more nice aires
> 
> Froncles by a river
> 
> ...


Just had a look. They look lovely Aires. Depends if we head south or east I suppose but have made a note. THanks


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

philoaks said:


> This one's a cracker, but don't tell anyone else about it :wink:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1439


We stayed there 2010, a lovely spot 

Also at Stenay, Reims, and Esternay to name a few.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not far away Barry, and this is almost a MUST.

Put this into Google Maps . . . 50.13525°N 4.82792°E . . . and look on Street View.

Where the blue panel van is parked under the trees (right next to the river) is a wild camping spot. We stopped there and asked a lady in the house opposite and she said it was perfectly OK to overnight there.

Highly recommended. Have a look at some of the images - stunning view at night of the town and chateau all lit up across the river.

Dave


----------

